# Rear speakers



## CalamityRS (Jan 21, 2016)

I have the Pioneer setup in my Cruze. I want just a little more out of it. Looking for more low and high bass fill. My thought is replace my 6x9 with something like the JBL P963, Pioneer or even Morel nothing too pricey. I have had sets and like the frequency range they produce. Another idea is to swap in a 6.5 sub but wont have an enclosure for them just the deck. Thoughts or experience with the Cruze. I know best bet is to put a seperate dedicated sub just dont want to that route at this time.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Reviews on those speakers seem really good, not sure if you'd need a different amp for them or anything though, or if they'd even properly fit...seems some people had to drill holes cuz the holes didn't match up (in their cars, not a cruze)


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

CalamityRS said:


> I know best bet is to put a seperate dedicated sub just dont want to that route at this time.


Keep in mind the speakers on the rear deck only gets low frequencies from the amp. Not full-range.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Keep in mind the speakers on the rear deck only gets low frequencies from the amp. Not full-range.


Is this the same in the base system with only door speakers? Idk if it's just me but my front speakers seem to have a ittle more thump than the rear door speakers.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The rear door speakers in both systems don't receive much power - more for filler than anything. The door speakers slam pretty hard in the Pioneer system too - but the stock system doesn't have the 6x9 woofers in the rear deck, nor the center speaker up front.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hands down the tang band 6x9 with external amp.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> Hands down the tang band 6x9 with external amp.


I second that recommendation.


----------



## CalamityRS (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for the tip will look into those speakers.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Remember they are 8 ohms!


----------

